# EOS Insurance Prices



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

*EOS Insurance Rating*

Hello everyone,
Since I purchased my Eos on 12/28, the car has been an absolute blast to drive (top down or up!).
I'm writing to see if anyone else had their insurance go up drastically when they switched to the Eos? I was driving a 2004 BMW Z4 roadster and was paying about $100/month (Fla. insurance rates are not great). However, when I switched to the Eos, my insurance more than doubled to $215/month.
I've shopped around with multiple car insurance companies and they all tell me that the Eos is rated with a high risk rating. Liberty Mutual, for example, told me my Eos was rated a 21 on their risk scale (compared to 8-11 for the average car, including my old BMW).
Has this happened to anyone else? I sure love my car, but I thought I was going to be saving money by purchasing the EOS instead of keeping the Bimmer. Buyer beware, I guess... I should have checked the insurance costs before buying.
Ryan
Tampa, FL


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

my insurance went up slightly in comparison to my 2002 TT convertible to about $110/month.


----------



## T-Tail (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

Mine only went up $10/month after replacing my 99 Miata with a 2.0T Eos. Sounds like you're getting hosed.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

I don't think most insurers like the 2.0T engine. I previously had a 2003 audi a4 cabriolet and my insurance with Allstate was going up by $30/month. I switched to Progressive and my insurance went down about $40/month. I had a friend last week who was debating on buying and 2004 used jetta and a 2007 new rabbit and had to go with the jetta because his insurance was going up about $50 a month, so maybe they just don't like new VWs.


_Modified by flheat at 10:06 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know if it is still true or not, but back in the early 90's a turbo was considered to be in a higher risk category. Ture, this does not make much sense, given that on this particular model the Turbo boast less horsepower than the 3.2, but insurance is strictly a number business.
I would also venture to guess they are ranking it amongst similar priced and sized VWs, which tend to convey a younger demographic due to their value to quality orientation.
Again, one may say this isn't right, but I have never found arguing with an insurance company to be an enjoyable experience, and most often the attempt is futile.
I too think my premuim is a bit on the high side, and even called to raise my deductible. However, I was surprised to find my carrier (state Farm) does not offer a $750 deductible, only 500 and 1000. I would certainly go to 1000 but the VW financing does not allow it.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

Mine went from $50 a month to $110 month, but that was coming from a 95 Cabrio to the EOS, so probably not too unreasonable.


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating*

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I feel like I'm getting hosed, but three different companies have told me the same thing. 
A friend told me to check out esurance.com, and they came up with something like $85.00/month, but I have heard some horror stories from coworkers about their claims handling.
Once I find out something concrete about this, I'll post and share my research with everyone.
Ryan


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

Used to drive 350Z myself, my Insurance premium only went up $5/ month through Geico, which was expected since EOS is more expensive and newer. I would shop around if I was you. Good luck.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

I guess my $54/mo. ($100 deduct) is great! It was $38/mo for a Ford Escape.
Multi car (EOS is primary) and house with same insurer (so a 10% reduction).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

Insurance companies are almost impossible to figure out.
When I traded in my $25,000 Golf TDI for a $100,000 Phaeton W12, my insurance premiums went down in every category except collision, which went up very slightly.
I asked the insurance company what their rationale was, and they explained that they rated vehicles by past losses on that vehicle type, or by predicted future losses (in the case of a new vehicle). The insurance company had encountered high thefts of Golfs, and a fair number of damaged occupants following accidents - the Golf being a small car. When they looked at the Phaeton, they figured that thing was a tank, and no-one inside it would ever get injured, and they also figured that because of the demographics of the $100,000 car purchasers, most would be stored at home in garages and thus not at much risk of being stolen.
Time has proved them correct - only one has been stolen that I am aware of, and no-one has every been injured in one.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (gdevitry)*

I compared insurance rates between the Solara and the Eos as part of my decision making research. The Eos was about $200-$250 per year more expensive than the Solara. When I inquired about the difference I was told that the Eos was too new for them to have risk and repair cost data available. 
I deal with State Farm in Canada, so for what it is worth, I'm paying about $102.00 month for the Eos compared to about $60 a month on our 2000 Odessey. Probably on par considering the difference in replacement value between the two vehicles.
Also FWIW, I did shop around on rates, and did find quotes on the Eos for considerably less. The catch was, in order to get the better rate, you had to have "multiple policies" with the company. When I compared to total combined rate on both vehicles, home coverage, etc. the quotes came out to within $20 a year of each other. So what they were giving up on the Eos, they were making up elsewhere.
Kevin


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (PanEuropean)*

I checked with my insurance company ( Progressive ). My current policy includes my 04 Crossfire and 02 Sebring convertible and I pay in 6 month installments. Right now I 'm paying $600 for both vehicles for 6 months with $500 deductible and 300,000/100,000 and full coverage. 
When I checked for a new quote with the Sebring replaced by the EOS it was $585 if paid in full! But I assume that was also a bonus credit for a new policy. I think I'll pay about the same as before, which I can live with.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

New Jersey Manufacturer's Insurance
From a 2004 Acura RSX Type-S to a 2007 VW EOS 2.0T: change in insurance -$10
~$180/month for 9 payments...

So while I didn't get hosed because of an increase, I get hosed for living in NJ.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Small5)*

I love USAA! $50 a month as a 3rd vehicle


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (owr084)*

I just called my State Farm agent. For 100/300/100 full coverage ($500 deductible) plus a couple of other small coverages like dismemberment and car rental, I was quoted $460/6mo or that's $76.80/mo. I did specify 3.2L and sport, they specifically asked both questions without me volunteering.
That's for a 34 year old unmarried male, no wrecks, multi-line discount (house), multi-car discount (Eos as 2nd car), Driver training discount, 1 speeding ticket every year since age 16 (zoom-zoom







), perfect credit.
Now lets all congratulate Ryan at the top for being a member for nearly 3000 days, yet only having 11 posts. That's gotta be some kind of record.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:32 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

I have State Farm. When I went from a 92 Camry to the EOS 2.0T, my rates went up $35 a month.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Now lets all congratulate Ryan at the top for being a member for nearly 3000 days, yet only having 11 posts. That's gotta be some kind of record.


"Lurker of the Decade" ?


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Gosh, your the first one who noticed. Back in '99, I was looking to buy a Jetta and asked a couple of questions (ended up buying a different vehicle though). Fast forward nearly seven years and I was looking at VW again when I choose my Eos








Glad to be back, and was very suprised to see that my account had not been cancelled for inactivity.








Ryan


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ryandougherty)*

WOW! I think i made up a post of this back in september, but anyway. My insurance is crazy high. I live in Northern NJ, am 25 years old(which is mostly the reason) and have a basically clean driving record (2 speeding tickets in the past 3 years).
My current insurance is around $300 a month!!!
My last car was a 2003 Acura TL Type-S and was around $190 a month
i use AIG insurance.... sucks


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

Hey Dom
How long did it take to get the fish out of your tail light in the end







, and did they ever work-out how they got in there in the first place. You never let us know the end of that story...
-Mark


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

I checked the search function and it didn't pull up any posts for this under Eos, sorry.
It's crazy though.. I'm 27, never had a ticket or accident (knock on wood!), excellent credit (above 780), and was even quoted with multiple discounts (college allumni and multiple-policy (life) for one of the insurance companies I called.
I'm expecting to hear back from one of the reps tomorrow, who is supposed to check and see if there is anything they can do.


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (ryandougherty)*

FWIW, I did do some checking on the factors that impact the cost other than ones driving record (good or bad) and found that the three most common were vehicle weight, engine size and convertible or coupe.
So wouldn't surprise me that if one is coming from a coupe thats lighter than an EOS that the insurance rates would be higher. Just check any mfr model thats offered in either a coupe or convertible.
Craig
P.S. In SK the regular rate for insurance and licensing is $1742/yr before any discounts for a good driving record or penalties for poor. The maximum discount is 20% and maximum surcharge is $500.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_In SK the regular rate for insurance and licensing is $1742/yr...

Craig:
Is that an 'across the board' rate for any vehicle type from SGI? Does it vary by driver age or by vehicle type, assuming identical driving history and accident records?
Way back in the last century (the 1980s), I lived in North Battleford, and I recall that SGI offered substantially less expensive insurance coverage than what I was getting in Ontario. All the folks on the AB side of Lloydminster used to register their pick-me-up trucks in SK to get the lower rates.








Michael


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Craig:
Is that an 'across the board' rate for any vehicle type from SGI? Does it vary by driver age or by vehicle type, assuming identical driving history and accident records?
Way back in the last century (the 1980s), I lived in North Battleford, and I recall that SGI offered substantially less expensive insurance coverage than what I was getting in Ontario. All the folks on the AB side of Lloydminster used to register their pick-me-up trucks in SK to get the lower rates.








Michael

Yeah, Albertans still try and do that.








The rate I quoted is across the board regardless of age. For every year one maintains a clean record your entitled to a 2% discount up to 20%. In fact, if you can keep it clean for 10+ years you actually get a bit of a buffer so that if in year 12 you get a ticket it actaully doesn't affect you. On the other side your charged $25 extra for each demerit. An accident for example is 6 demerits, running a red light is 4. I forget how long it takes to work off the demerits.
Bonus, SGI rebates all drivers if their claim experience is better than anticipated. I'm getting back about $180 this year for my 2001 GMC Sierra








I'm well aware of other provinces higher rates. My son will be off to either BC or Ont for University and wanted to take his car but at 20 yrs old. the rates will be likely prohibitive for him.
Craig


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_P.S. In SK the regular rate for insurance and licensing is $1742/yr before any discounts for a good driving record or penalties for poor. The maximum discount is 20% and maximum surcharge is $500.

Hi Craig,
Just for discussion, $1742.00, less 20% is $1394.00 a year, which is about $180.00 a year more than I pay in Alberta on my Eos.
With your $180.00 rebate, we are about even. 
Granted in SK that includes your tags, which set me back about $54.00 yr. I believe. (could be a bit higher, it's been a year since I paid them, so I'm not 100% certain)
How does SGI work with a second vehicle, or on older vehicles? Is it the same rate?
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 7:14 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin,
I should clarify for others as you pointed out that the $1742 includes licesning, registration and insurance - which is a $750 deductible. We don't have the option of registering the vehicle and then shopping around for a cheaper rate. However, this hasn't been a concern since our rates seem to be typically lower than other provinces.
Each vehicle is on their own. There is no discount for multiple registrations but one would get the rebate for each vehicle.
My 2001 GMC 2500 costs $832 before rebate or $652 after - pretty cheap. It just depends on the vehicle. A 2007 BMW`Z4 before rebate is $1248.
I think (hope) that after the EOS has been out for awhile that he rates will drop further. That's what happened with the BMW - they dropped around $250 or so.
Actually, since I only plan to license my EOS from beginning of May to the end of November I was quoted $851 before rebate. Remember the rebate isn't guaranteed every year so I don't usually count on it when I'm doin' my calculatin'.
Craig


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Roku)*

Geez, those prices you guys are paying out west are not cheap. The Phaeton in Toronto costs $1,600 a year, full coverage, $1,000 deductable. The Golf in Switzerland costs $560 a year. The Phaeton is not driven to work, but the Golf is.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_Hi Kevin,
I think (hope) that after the EOS has been out for awhile that he rates will drop further. That's what happened with the BMW - they dropped around $250 or so.
Craig

Hi craig,
Thanks for the additional info.
My insurance agent also suggested that Eos rates may change (hopefully downward) as the safety rating is confirmed/determined and cost of repairs/availability of parts is established.
Sounds like SGI would be a great option for young drivers, but it seems the rates are pretty much on par with what I'm paying here for experienced drivers with a good record.
As I mentioned earlier I'm paying just over $1200 a year on the Eos, and about $650 a year on a 2000 Honda Odessey. Which seems pretty comparable to your rates after you factor in registration and potential rebates. Both vehicles are full coverage, with both myself and my wife covered, $500 deductible.
I think my rates are a bit high, I'm sure I could lower them a bit if I continued to shop around, but my current company has been just excellent to deal with the odd time we have had minor claims. There is something to be said for having confidence your insurance company will be there for you if you need them.
I see two major disadvantages to our insurance system, they really hammer young drivers, and, although there can be significant differences in rates, there can also be significant differences in how willing the insurance company is about stepping up to the plate to cover a claim. You have to be careful when shopping around.
Kevin


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

hey mark...took about 3 1\2 weeks for the part (right real tailight assembly) to come in. The diagnosis was a "leaky seal" as my dealer summed it up. The entire process was lengthy and frustrating and in the end VW offered me either a free oil change "big deal" or 100 credit toward my payments...so i took the 100 credit


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

Glad to hear that they got it resolved for you OK. My guess is that the old part (the leaky part) is probably on its way back to Europe now. Normally when parts fail like that on a new model car, the part is shipped back to the OEM for analysis at the OEM's expense.
One of the rims on my Phaeton cracked after about 8 months of driving. It was just a hairline crack, nothing structural, but enough that the wheel would lose about a pound of air a day. The wheel was replaced under warranty, and air freighted back to Germany. The factory sent it to the wheel manufacturer and asked them for a complete report. Some months later, when I visited the factory, I got to see the report, including scanning electron microscope pictures of what caused the problem (a tiny bauxite particle that was suspected to be an impurity). It cost the wheel manufacturer over $9,000 to have that report prepared by a lab for submission to VW - plus of course the cost of the replacement wheel.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Actually I had a similar experience with my 94 Cabrio. After the first year of ownership with 14K on it had been back into for service on a significant number of occassions, for some fairly major issues (Damaged Reverse Gear, Major Oil Leaks, Died totally on the F/WAY for no good reason). Technically it was not a lemon since on one problem occurred multiple times. At the end of the year I asked the service mgr at Carlsen VW (Sadly gone now) what could be done. He spoke to VW and 3 weeks later I got a new car. Apparently the old car was returned to Germany for analysis.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

State Farm just published their ratings figures for the Eos.
http://www.statefarm.com/insur...n.asp#

It gets "B, 30%, C". Not too bad.


----------



## darrellc2002 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

Since I'm 22 my insurance is high anyway. My insurance used to be 257 a month for my 06 scion tc. Now i pay 120 a month for the eos.


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating*

I have just traded a 2006 Trailblazer SS with the LS2 Corvette engine for my 07 2.0 turbo sport and my insurance went up $12.00 per year, not bad. I pay about 1200.00 per year in FL. 100/300/50


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

We paid $117/month for the Scion tC and Passat, after we trade the tC for the EOS went up to 136, and every month was going up 4 bucks/month, this was with American Family, I terminate the policy when it reached $148 and moved to Allstate, a hole different ball game, excellent service. We now pay for both Passat and EOS $136/month.


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

My insurance is actually more than my 2005 Mustang GT. I was rather surprised by that. But at least I get the multi-car discount.
On a good side I got the mechanical breakdown coverage that includes all parts of the car for 7 years for $8 a month. Beats the extended warranty VW was offering by $1200, plus interest.


----------



## petevv (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (kluski44)*

I was surprised that my insurance went up $210/year changing to Eos 2.0T from TT 225 quattro coupe.
Pete


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (petevv)*

My EOS is 282 for 6 months. 100/300/100


----------



## sixonthefloor (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: EOS Insurance Rating (ryandougherty)*

My 2003 20th Anniversary GTI: Insurance $147 per month
2007 Eos: $113.00 per month 
(SWEET!!!!)
I'm with meloche monnex (for those who are Canadian).


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (petevv)*

Mine went up $270 a year switching from a nine year old Cabrio to the '08 Eos.


----------

